# Siemens Teleservice und Windows 7



## M-Ott (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
unser Admin war gerade bei mir und hat mir mitgeteilt, dass der Leasingvertrag für meinen Laptop in den nächsten Wochen ausläuft und ich einen neuen bekomme. 

Der neue kommt mit Windows 7. 

Anscheinend läuft ja alles aus dem Hause SIEMENS unter Win7 genauso gut (oder schlecht) wie unter XP, AUSSER TeleService:
Unter Systemvoraussetzungen von TeleService 6.1 steht im CA01:
"... ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WIN2000 WINXP-HOME/XP-PROF..."
Stimmt das so? Ist der TeleService unter Win7 tatsächlich nicht lauffähig?
Hat vielleicht irgendjemand TeleService 6.1 unter Win 7 installiert?

Ich würde ungerne ein zusätzliches, virtuelles XP installieren, nur um 2x im Jahr in eine Kundenmaschine zu gucken.


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2011)

Ich würde den alten Laptop einfach behalten (Argument: bis der neue wirklich läuft brauchst du den alten) erfahrungsgemäß vergessen die IT`ler nach einem halben Jahr auf den alten 
Wenns nicht funzt, dann kannst du denen immer noch vorführen wies mit dem neuen nicht bei der Fernwarung klappt.

Wir betreiben die selbe Philosophi.


----------



## M-Ott (7 Januar 2011)

Nette Idee, würde ich auch gerne, aber nicht unsere ITler wollen den Laptop, sondern der Leasingdienstleister.

Ehrlich gesagt, wäre es mir sogar lieber, wenn der TS nicht läuft, der ist nämlich bei unseren Anlagen so nötig wie ein Kropf, wird aber von unseren Vertrieblern beim Kunden angepriesen, wie der Stein der Weisen.
Und wenn man es dann wirklich mal braucht und dann die Verbindung nicht klappt, dann heißt's bei unserer Haustechnik und beim Kunden jedesmal "Von unserer Seite ist alles in Ordnung"...


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2011)

Ist mir schon klar, aber mach deinen It´lern klar, dass sie den alten erst kriegen, wenn auf dem enuen alles läuft (indirekt damit auch den leaseng Fritzent )
Wie bei uns, das wird lustig (gib den alten auf keinen fall her, Argumente hast du genug')


----------



## IBFS (7 Januar 2011)

Das ist der große Nachteil vor solchen Leasing-Aktionen.

Wenn man einen Laptop hat (also der Neue) wo man mit max.
zwei Schrauben die Festplatte wechseln kann, würde ich einfache
eine zweite Platte kaufen und XP SP3 darauf installieren. 

Ich habe noch einen schönen DELL M4300, da ist das sehr praktisch.

Ersatzweise gibt es auch Laptops, wo man eine zweite bootfähige
Platte anstatt dem DVD-Laufwerk einschieben kann. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2011)

Hilft alles nix wenn dein Laptop mit der funktionierenden SW weg ist.
Hab das 1 x erlebt, seitdem geb ihn ich einfach nicht mehr her - ist zwar immer wider ein Kampf mit der IT aber ich geb ihn einfach nicht mehr her, nach cal 1 Jahr kräht kein Hahn mehr danach


----------



## M-Ott (10 Januar 2011)

Das hilft mir jetzt alles nicht weiter!

Ich wollte kein zweites oder virtuelles BS aufsetzen, ich wollte einfach nur wissen, ob der TeleService mit Windows 7 läuft.

Gibt es denn hier niemanden, der da schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnte?


----------



## winnman (10 Januar 2011)

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber für den alten: vielleicht könnt ihr in zum Restwert kaufen.


----------



## SH support (12 Januar 2011)

Hallo M-Ott,

wir haben das schonmal an einem W7 Testrechner versucht:
- Installation von TS 6.1 ist möglich
- mit den uns zur Verfügung stehenden analogen- und ISDN-Modems konnte aber nie eine Verbindung zur Steuerung hergestellt werden.

Möchte aber anmerken, dass das nur ein "Minimaltest" war. Muss also nicht generell so sein... 

Gruß
Systeme Helmholz Support


----------



## M-Ott (12 Januar 2011)

@SH Support:
Danke!
Das ist wenigstens mal eine Aussage!


----------



## Trötschi (13 Januar 2011)

*Teleservice*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem!
Vor ca.2 Monaten habe ich mir das neue Siemens PG gekauft mit Win7 super habe ich gedacht das Siemens endlich soweit ist;-).
Gerät bekommen angeschaltet super alles läuft bis auf  Teleservice, ist ja auch unwichtig ;-) Siemens angerufen was das alles soll warum geht das nicht? Beim Verkaufsgespräch oder sonst irgendwo wurde dieses kleine Problem nicht erwähnt. Das ganze ging dann soweit, dass mir  eine neue Festplatte für das PG zugeschickt wurde mit Win XP;-) (ganz toll)!
Aber nun soll im Laufe des Monats ein Update für das 6.1 kommen das Win7 lauffähig ist!
Schöner Abend noch!


----------



## M-Ott (13 Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info!
Der Admin hat mir mittlerweile mitgeteilt, dass ich meinen alten Laptop noch bis Ende September habe, bis dahin ist dann hoffentlich der Update für den TeleService draussen.


----------



## paula23 (13 Januar 2011)

Mach doch ein Image von dem Rechner und lass es im VMWare weiterlaufen, warum an alte Hardware hängen, auch Modems werden da unterstützt.

Servus.


----------



## M-Ott (13 Januar 2011)

Da es ja erst in 9 Monaten soweit ist, mach ich mir da jetzt keine weiteren Gedanken und hoffe auf den angekündigten Update.


----------



## IBFS (13 Januar 2011)

Trötschi schrieb:


> Aber nun soll im Laufe des Monats ein Update für das 6.1 kommen das Win7 lauffähig ist!
> Schöner Abend noch!



Auch wenn es natürlich totaler Käse ist, das Teleservice nicht läuft,
aber die aktuelle Verträglichkeitsliste, die mit der jeweils installierten
STEP-Version mit auf dem Rechner liegt ist doch für Nachtlektüre
anempfohlen.

SIEHE PDF!


----------



## M-Ott (13 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ... aber die aktuelle Verträglichkeitsliste, die mit der jeweils installierten STEP-Version mit auf dem Rechner liegt ist doch für Nachtlektüre anempfohlen.


 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass es Siemens bei mir noch nicht einmal zur Klolektüre schafft: Wo find ich denn diese Liste?  Die habe ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## M-Ott (13 Januar 2011)

Hab Sie selber gefunden.
Danke!


----------



## Corosop15 (7 März 2011)

Hallo Michael.

schau mal auf diese Siemens Seite:


*BESCHREIBUNG:* 
Download TeleService V6.1 incl. SP3 (Unterstützung von Windows 7, 32 Bit) Sprachen: deutsch, englisch, französisch, spanisch, italienisch 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/48711305


----------



## M-Ott (9 März 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------

